# T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences



## red94corrado (Mar 17, 2003)

Whats the difference between these 3 turbos. I want to go turbo on my VR6 and the kits I see all use different turbos. I dont know which one I should use


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (red94corrado)*

Well all of those turbos use the same exhaust flange I think(T3). The E model is a newer version of the B model and have different flow characteristics. I think the T04B is the vortex turbo of choice for the VR6.
But once you get into A/R, stage of the wheels, trim and all the crap...each turbo might be smaller or larger than one another.
Okay I'll shutup and let someone who knows what they're talking about pic this one up.
Jason


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (vdubspeed)*

ok t4b and t4e are both full t4 turbos, a t3/t4e or b is a t3 turbine with either a t4e or t4b compressor, a t4 will make more power, generally, but spool slower, the point on a t3/t4 is to have a big compressor to make good power but spool faster like a t3, for a vr6 the best turbo for all around use IMO is a t4e 57 trim, IMO a t3/t4 is a little small for a vr6


----------



## red94corrado (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (xXx TURBO)*

Hey thanks for the fast response. I was thinking of getting the atp stage 1 Corrado kit but does anyone know what I would need to build my own kit and where I could get parts from


_Modified by red94corrado at 7:23 PM 1-1-2004_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (red94corrado)*

a turbo kit is pretty easy to put together, you could get an ATP manifold and downpipe, turbo of your choice, oil pan and lines, wastegate, blow off valve and boost tubes, you could put toegther a non intercooled kit for about $2000


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (red94corrado)*

The t3/t4 is plenty big enough for the vr6. I have a t3/t4oe.57trim, and it puts down around 350 at the wheels.


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (VR6T-Rex)*

Will the smaller t3t4 make more power at lower rpm in relation to its boosting sooner? 
I was thinking that more power in the lower rpm might not be such a good idea because of trq and traction issues. 
I want to stay w/ a t3t4 for my 8-12 psi VR, but I don't need torque (relativley speaking).



_Modified by GKONYA at 5:29 PM 1-2-2004_


----------



## VR6T-Rex (May 6, 2003)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (GKONYA)*

Drag radials took care of most of my traction issues


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_...for a vr6 the best turbo for all around use IMO is a t4e 57 trim, IMO a t3/t4 is a little small for a vr6

I agree that a hybrid is too small for the VR6. There is no advantage to a T3 Turbine on an engine that is nearly 3 liters and produces more than enough exhaust energy to spool a T4 even @ 2k rpm. Personally I like the T04B on a basic VR6 Turbo setup (Stage-1 or Stage-2) as the 'B' compressor tends to respond very quickly and helps to create a very broad power band. 
-Rich


----------



## red94corrado (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: T04E - T04B - T3/T4 - differences (eiprich)*

Rich, If I decided to do a homemade kit for my 94 Obd1 VR Corrado, could you get me software for it, and if so are there different versions for different size injectors etc..


----------

